# Some Kahr Questions - CW45



## toocool (Jan 6, 2011)

I was at my local gun shop today looking for a Kahr .45; they didn't have any, but could order what I wanted. I've done my research, and decided on the CW45, mostly because the $200 difference in price between that and the P45 was attractive to my wallet, and I really do like the slide profile of the CW better than the P version. I have a couple of questions regarding some upgrades of the CW, though, and if you think they're prudent:

1. If I were to add night sights, which sights do I want? From what I gather on this site, others have put night sights on their CW models, but I'm not sure of the correct ones.

2. Slide stop. Would it be beneficial to replace the MIM slide stop on the CW with the machined part from the higher-end? I've heard the MIM is sharper than the newer machined ones, and I'm thinking not sharp is better than sharp...

Neither of these upgrades are priority right now, especially since I don't even have the gun in hand yet, but I'd like to make sure my options are there, and even if I were to add them, they don't add up to the difference in cost for the P45.

Thanks for any help.

Gary


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Most of what makes the CW45 cheaper you're thinking about replacing?

If you're thinking about doing those things, just save up the extra $200 and get the P45.

The only reason being is that with the P45 you have the dovetailed front sight, not the staked on front sight. Dovetails are better, and you'd have to pay more to have the slide cut for it. There also seem to be more options for a night sight to fit the dovetail.


----------



## toocool (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, from comparing photos of the CW45 to the P45, I prefer the slide configuration better; and $60-$80 for night sights sure beats another $200...besides, the budget right now doesn't have room for the additional $200 OR the cost of night sights, but this way I can have the gun now, shoot it, get to love it, then make it better when finances will allow...


----------



## gb6491 (May 5, 2008)

The OEM front sight is made of plastic. I would replace it with a metal one from Dawson Precision: www.dawsonprecision.com SIGHTS FRONT:Kahr Front Sights Category or install the night sights that Kahr offers: Kahr Trijicon Night Sights for CW Series - Style # KWTNSKT, Kahr Arms Sights
It is not such a critical choice with the slide stop. The MIM part should work fine. I've not heard or read of any failures with them; where as someone recently posted on THR that the stop for their metal frame (MK9?) had failed after many, many rounds fired. BTW, the machined stop has a machined pin and a MIM lever.
Regards,
Greg


----------



## Jonie45 (Feb 15, 2011)

Gary...I hope I'm not too late for this thread but I bought a CW45 about 2 weeks ago. I did read some mixed reviews about some Kahr's models in different sites but when I held one in my hands I did really like it a lot. My gun shop was really good in letting me handle it a lot and explaining everything about it.

I did read and follow all the instructions and recommendations in the pistol's manual and after 220 rds my CW45 did not give any problems whatsoever! I used WinWB, Federal Champ, both 230gr ball ammo. I also shoot some PD ammo like WinPDX1 230grJHP and Hornady Critical Defense 185 gr FTX and all worked well. The only problem I had was with the cheapy Tulammo with steel casings. This one I'll try later again after some more break in of the pistol.

Greg...thanks for the links about the sights for the CW series.


----------

